# The Argument Thread



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

As arguments are frowned on in the other forums, I thought that it would be helpful if we had a place where only arguments are allowed a la Monty Python


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Room 12A ...

$2 for a 5 minute argument
$15 for 10 arguments


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

This isn't an argument thread!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

TurnaboutVox said:


> This isn't an argument thread!


Yes it is. :scold:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

No it isn't!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

arpeggio said:


> yes it is. :scold:


at last a thread where i can type in caps!

Edit: Spoilsports! I wrote the above in caps and the site changed it to lower case.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

How extraordinary: 'The Argument Thread.'

Well, in the true contrarian spirit _;D_: I don't have an 'argument' to make, but I do have an 'inquiry' to share (and this new thread seems the suitably appropriate place to mention it):

To wit, _why do some people come to a classical music site to discuss politics?_- not you, Claire- but rather some of the other people out there.

I was wondering this for the longest time.

It seems most peculiar not to mention ungracious for one to go to someone else's website and to talk garrulously about something completely _'off-topic.' _

Are these politicos who post political rants at a classical music website afraid of arguing politics, economics, law, and history with people more 'in the know' and of a decidedly professional and academic bent at other websites that specialize in political economy?

Are such people really just rank amateurs who like the easy kill of bullying people who are easy prey?

I would not presume to know. . . or to even care- but I do have my suspicions _;D_

Now, back to classical music and opera discussion. _;D_


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Surely nobody should be liking any of these posts!!!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Stop liking my posts. I came here for an argument!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Alexander said:


> Surely nobody should be liking any of these posts!!!


In the interests of being totally contrarian, I will only click on posts that I dislike.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Marschallin Blair said:


> How extraordinary: 'The Argument Thread.'
> 
> Now, back to classical music and opera discussion. _;D_


How about this as a starting point - Is this a post-modernist thread? Use the most obscure references you can find.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Was it really a good idea to start this thread? What where you thinking?! What's the point of arguing about anything?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

turnaboutvox said:


> no it isn't!!!!!!!!!!!


&*^$&&*^&*^%^*(&*(&^*yes it is!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Well in the spirit of argument, I would argue that a classical music forum is not the place to discuss pop music. That said, I've posted in the non-classical music thread myself, so I'm now arguing with myself.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Was it really a good idea to start this thread? What where you thinking?! What's the point of arguing about anything?


And just what do you mean by "What were you thinking?!" - Are you daring to question my wisdom & veracity?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh look, this isn't an argument! It's just contradiction!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Becca said:


> And just what do you mean by "What were you thinking?!" - Are you daring to question my wisdom & veracity?


It reads "What WHERE you thinking?!" Are you illiterate??


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

It's Friday night, I'm just back from the pub and I need a good argument! (As the site insists on converting caps to lower case I will use exclamation marks!)


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Oh look, this isn't an argument! It's just contradiction!


(Nice, I see what you did there.)

I can get all the contradiction I need on Wagner threads, so can we please have a good argument!!!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> It reads "What WHERE you thinking?!" Are you illiterate??


Of course I'm not illiterate you dope, otherwise I wouldn't have understood it. I am just ilspellerate. You, however...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I failed to drink any beer tonight so I really can't argue with anybody.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Boulez, Stockhausen, Varese, Nono,_ et alia, ad nauseam_- there will always be the received wisdom of those certain variety hardline _avant-garde_ music critics for whom these twentieth century composers deserve the lion's share of the laurels for compositional greatness.

Never honorably mentioned, or even mentioned at all for that matter, is Erich Wolfgang Korngold- perhaps because he created the blackest of sins by having the audacity to compose in a mellifluously 'tonal' idiom and rejected the faddish dissonant trends of his day.

The supreme refinement, gloss, and command of his orchestration- with his deft use of the harp and brass harmonics, xylophone, glockenspiel, harmonium, and the tubular bell-chimes of the _glockenklavier_- in streamlining that lush, densely-textured orchestral sound that started with Wagner and progressed though Strauss- is utterly magnificent.

_Das Wunder der Heliana, Die tote Stadt_, the _Violin Concerto, the Symphony in F__#_; the film scores _The Sea Hawk, Captain Blood, the Adventures of Robin Hood, the Sea Wolf, the Constant Nymph_; his youthful compositions of the _Sursum Corda, Sinfonietta, and Schauspiel Overture_- all of this music is jaw-dropping in all of its densely-textured, colorful, shaded nuance and extreme preciosity of sound.

When I think of Renaissance-level craftsmanship and sheer _ability_ in musical composition, Korngold is always near the top of _my_ list.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Was this meant for "Current listening Vol. III", MB?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Was this meant for "Current listening Vol. III", MB?


No, only because I had a prickly thing to say about avant garde music critics and their ridiculous blind spots regarding true talent- so I thought that the post suitably appropriate place to post my thoughts would be in Becca's Argument Thread- because, as you know, even the slightest criticism of atonal music sends some people into deep schizoid chasms of depression.

_;D_


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Marschallin Blair said:


> When I think of Renaissance-level craftsmanship and sheer _ability_ in musical composition, Korngold is always near the top of _my_ list.


Ohh he's just a Hollywood has-been. For true craftsmanship in musical composition one needs look no further than Andrew Lloyd Webber
<ducks>


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Becca said:


> Ohh he's just a Hollywood has-been. For true craftsmanship in musical composition one needs look no further than Andrew Lloyd Webber
> <ducks>


His music is very well researched.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

... and he seems to get better and more inspired with each new musical.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Becca said:


> Ohh he's just a Hollywood has-been. For true craftsmanship in musical composition one needs look no further than Andrew Lloyd Webber
> <ducks>












They're heavy.

_;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> His music is very well researched.


But have you_ heard _it?- ;D

I'm kidding.

I love _Joseph, Jesus,_ and _Phantom_. . . even _Starlight Express_, and parts of his _Requiem _too.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Alexander said:


> ... and he seems to get better and more inspired with each new musical.


You mean he's still assembling music?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> You mean he's still assembling music?


You know the line about monkeys and Shakespeare? ... Put a bunch of monkeys in a back room and give them each a piano...


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> They're heavy.
> 
> _;D_


what ridiculous shoes (It is supposed to be an argument thread - hahaha!)


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> Well in the spirit of argument, I would argue that a classical music forum is not the place to discuss pop music.


Do you *really* think you've gone far enough with that? 
Really???
You really should have thought a little it longer about it, and included all non-classical, films, tv, brands of tea, packets of breakfast cereal, politics, religion, sports (especially minority ones like NFL or baseball), what you put on your sandwich today blah, blah, blah

hahaha!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

There's not enough argument in here, I want to complain.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Yoshi said:


> There's not enough argument in here, I want to complain.


Yes, there is!!

I'm demanding satisfaction. Meet me in the field out back and we'll choose our seconds. I'll bring a Mozart .9 and you bring a Bach two-caliber.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Yoshi said:


> There's not enough argument in here, I want to complain.


You can call our complaint line. Once you get through our exhaustive automatic screening options (and nobody has yet), we have a team of people who do nothing but sit there and stare at the phone when it rings. They are carefully selected for their lack of knowledge of CM, their awful phone manners and their total lack of understanding any Indo-European language.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Marschallin Blair said:


>


"You want to complain! Look at these shoes. I've only had them three weeks and the heels are worn right through."


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

GregMitchell said:


> Well in the spirit of argument, I would argue that a classical music forum is not the place to discuss pop music. That said, I've posted in the non-classical music thread myself, so I'm now arguing with myself.


I say there should be nothing about hip hop/ rap on this classical music site.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Not much real arguing going on. Perhaps we should rename this thread 'Atonal Music Sucks' to pep things up a bit.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> How extraordinary: 'The Argument Thread.'
> 
> Well, in the true contrarian spirit _;D_: I don't have an 'argument' to make, but I do have an 'inquiry' to share (and this new thread seems the suitably appropriate place to mention it):
> 
> ...


 The first Internet Forum that I participated in was a Classical Music Forum on AOL in the 1990s. It was so exciting, being able to discuss music with people from all over the country, previously I had felt very isolated in this hobby. Many of my virtual friends became real friends as we would seek each other out on our travels, and we became email correspondants and would talk on the phone sometimes. And then it all blew up over...Monica Lewinsky. The Clinton Impeachment process made everyone rant about Politics and friendships went out the window. I still miss some of those people.
So Becca, with respect to your whimsical thread, I will deliberately keep my head low and try not to antoagonize people more than I am already prone to doing...


----------



## schlot (Mar 30, 2015)

...oh sorry, this is abuse.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> Not much real arguing going on. Perhaps we should rename this thread 'Atonal Music Sucks' to pep things up a bit.


I dare not like this, but I did laugh!


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> what ridiculous shoes (It is supposed to be an argument thread - hahaha!)


In context: Above Becca mentioned that she was 'ducking'- presumably because I would be throwing something at her. . . in this case, a platform shoe. . .

'Think first'- _then_ snipe.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Triplets said:


> The first Internet Forum that I participated in was a Classical Music Forum on AOL in the 1990s. It was so exciting, being able to discuss music with people from all over the country, previously I had felt very isolated in this hobby. Many of my virtual friends became real friends as we would seek each other out on our travels, and we became email correspondants and would talk on the phone sometimes. And then it all blew up over...Monica Lewinsky. The Clinton Impeachment process made everyone rant about Politics and friendships went out the window. I still miss some of those people.
> So Becca, with respect to your whimsical thread, I will deliberately keep my head low and try not to antoagonize people more than I am already prone to doing...


I would never end a friendship over politics, myself- it isn't decent._ ;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> Not much real arguing going on. Perhaps we should rename this thread 'Atonal Music Sucks' to pep things up a bit.


. . . or, in the spirit of non-vitriolic contrarianism: "Atonal Music 'What'?", "Atonal Music 'Who Cares?'", "Atonal Music: 'Who Gives a Damn?'"


----------

